# Please help Monte Carlo and DHG won't grow?



## nr6281 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi all I really need some help.... 

It's been 10 days since I planted I'm very patient when it comes to planting. But now I'm quite have no clue as to what's going on. My monte carlo won't grow a lot of the leaves seem melt and my DHG won't grow too 

My setup is..

My tank is 55 gallons dirted tank i have coco peat base layer topped with a layer of sand and finally layer old Amazonian I had from a diff tank. 

Plants 
Ammania Senegalensis
Monte Carlo
Dwarf hair grass & java moss

Lighting 
6500k led 4 ft 20 watts x 1

Co2 
Diy citric and baking soda @ 1bps roughly now increased to 2bps
PH is at 7.9
My Ammania Senegalensis is doing great new leaves growth plant turning red it was grown above water before by the supplier I got it 
The problem is with the rest of the plants just won't show any signs of growth.
Can somebody tell me what's wrong what has to change? 
My lights run for 8 hrs and co2 one hour before lights turn on and turned off one hour before lights go off.


----------



## nr6281 (Aug 13, 2017)

Anybody? I quite have a feeling my lights aren't good enough I just have one led 6500k and the tank is 55 gallons so roughly only 10 lumens per litter. Do i have to add one more LED? 6500k


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (May 27, 2017)

Need more light and ferts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Different plants have different light requirements. Is the Java moss growing? If so, it is probable that you don't have enough light. It looks like the light is suspended above the tank. If it is, how far is it from the substrate?


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, I was who discovered the "Montecarlo" at Paranai Guazu stream in 2004. I prefer to call it "Paranai Guazu".

This plant grows in nature attached to rocks in streams of the rain forest where the ph is low the same than gh.

Your ph seems too high for me.

It is an easy plant if your water is soft, otherwise I suggest the H Cuba.

Regarding fertilizing, it uptakes Kno3 and iron. I used to add just 0.1 ppm and it used to be enough.

I suggest you add Co2 properly, with a tube and a regulator.

I used to have it with MH. You might lack light. It does not need quality, just quantity.

This Thursday I travel to the rain forest looking for a carpet of "paranai Guazu" for a 250 gallon tank I am working at. I can take samples of water to analyze it.

Regards


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

According to this paper, the main difference in the water in Misiones province is Fe and Mn:http://www.bvsde.paho.org/bvsaidis/caliagua/peru/argcca011.pdf


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is the thread where I posted the pictures and videos about the trip to the jungle where the Micranthemum is from: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/#/topics/84724?page=5


----------

